# Conroe boat ramps



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone could tell me where the nearest public boat ramp was to the 1097 bridge. Thought I might give that area a shot next week after the holiday. I here the crappie have been biting around the pilings. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BIGKID (Nov 3, 2006)

Scotts Ridge.....Its just a couple miles west on 1097 from the bridge.


----------



## BMCD (Mar 18, 2009)

Scott's ridge is tough if your launching by yourself and if there is a lot of traffic. That place can have some ridiculus wave action.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Dead Wait, BMCD's right about Scott's Ridge, especially true with all the wakeboarders that play right there in front of the ramp. There are other and better places for them. They moved the buoys out farther but it hasn't helped much.

Go south another mile on I-45 to 830. It's free, but will be crowded this weekend (along with every place Memorial Day weekend). It will put you within an easy shot of the 1097 bridge.

Anchorage used to be nice, but they've sold it and only launch their storage clientel.

Oh yeah, on 1097 there is an Exxon station with a restaurant above it, right there at Lewis Creek. Well protected from waves and chop, costs $5 last I launched from there. It's a little farther to the 1097 bridge than the FM 830 (free) ramp but not as crowded and very smooth. I think Ronborsk, sp?, uses it, at least I've recognized pictures he's posted from right there.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Exxon ramp*

I like the Exxon ramp on 1097. The ramp is not near as steep as the public launch on 830 and I feel my car is safer there as opposed to way down the dirt road at Scotts Ridge and at the public boat ramp. Scotts Ridge is quite a run at night, even after years of night fishing I still don't like making the run back to the launch. It is much easier to get back to Exxon.

Nothing against partying folks but the public ramp tends to attract rift raft, my stuff is at danger, it is harder to load, and you will likely have to wait in line to launch/load.

Anchorage was my favorite, oh well.

Exxon is very well protected and well worth the money.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Is there enough room to park at the Exxon on a weekend?

I will start using the Exxon ramp now that I know it is there. Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I want to thank all of you for your responses. I have not spent that much time on Conroe to know the area like you guy's do. My bro in law is actually up there this morning trying to find a crappie to bite. I think he is doing more boat riding than anything. We are taking my daughter on monday so, he thought he might go see if he could find a spot to put her on when we go. He's having no luck. I should say, he's fishing around the 830 bridge. Seems to be alot less boat traffic from what I can tell. Lots of trees so, we should not have any problem staying away from skiers or party goers. Any suggestion's for that area.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

*Dead Wait Read this 5.21*

When I drove by the Exxon Station this morning on my way to work, I realized it is not an Exxon station any more.
*It is now a Shell Station and has been for over a year.*
(Damm I hate getting old. I've probably bought a tanker full of gas from there over the years. I keep remembering the way it was, not the way it is.):headknock
I tried to edit the post but it was too late.
I hope you get this before you go driving up and down 1097 looking for an Exxon with a ramp. There won't be one.

Dead Wait, let me know you got this so I won't feel bad.
Just reply again, here on the thread. I'll know you got it.

Randy


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I got it Randy. Thank's for the help. Look's like we are gonna skip 1097. We may just hit our usuall spot. Thank's again for all your help.


----------

